# clomid and metformin



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi clomid chicks - back again after a weekend of birthday celebrations for my dad's 60th - boy - after 4 days of celebrations we'd deffo had enough - hope I get the same in Feb for mine!!

So... after my third month of clomid and another   we went back to see our consultant last thursday night and what a waste of time!

he sat there and lectured me about BMI - which Dh then argued with him about - ie if we only ever went by BMI then the majority of athletes would be classed as obese coz BMI doesn't take into account muscle mass etc. The consultant basically told me I was 2 stone overweight and that losing it would make all the difference to my fertility...to which I told him - I know plenty of other women who have been overweight and still managed to get preggers - but he wasn't listening.

anyhow - after stepping into the ring and getting them off the subject - the consultant then told me he was going to prescribe another three months of clomid together with metformin.

He didn't really go into too much detail on the use of them together - but I wondered if anyone else had any knowledge?

What are the side effects of metformin like? - my FIL takes it for his diabetes and was not a well bunny at all at the beginning.

Are there any tips to taking it?

My consultant also said because of the success of 50mg of clomid with me (have had good follies, have ovulated on this dose) that would no longer need the ultrasound tracking scans - which thankful for (that huge dildo scope scares the life out of me! ) but will still prescribe me the hcg jab - which he said my GP would give me (since been to see her but she says she doesn't do it!)

Am very confused at the mo - we even went to see our GP yesterday to see if she would refer us to another clinic for a 2nd opinion...just feel like my consultant is going throught the motions and prescribing me the 'norm' for someone after 3 mths on clomid - rather than tailoring my meds according to my individual needs. i wouldn't mind but we're paying for this too.

Grrrrrr - hope everyone has had a good weekend!

Any metformin + clomid advice would be very welcome!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Hun

I don't know why I am replying cos I don't know.......Kerry was on metformin but don't think that was combined with clomid.......My mate (who is now 50) had PCOS and took metformin and clomid but seperatly (don't know why I am telling you cos its no help at all    ) and sadly she never had children........she does however enjoy life to the full and It hasn't made her bitter and twisted like I am now    

I have a good feeling for you B3ndy I actually had a dream about you being preggers even thou I have never met you  

Do you live near chelmsford as I have a mate there that I sometimes visit?

sorry if none of this makes sense am high on beechams flu plus  


Sarah


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi B3ndy (S),

Just wanted to pop in and say that both times I got pregnant it was by taking combined Clomid and Metformin (100mg C & 1500mg M 1st time and 50mg C & 1500mg 2nd). I too have the BMI issue and managed to lose a stone 1st time but didn't this time.

Metformin - I was put on this to help lose weight and was also told to do the Atkins diet. I lost the stone in about a month to six weeks. Also helps with ovulation too I believe.

It's not a very nice pill and can me you feel pretty pants. My advice would be to start on a low dose and gradually build up over a week or so to give your body chance to adjust. It can make you feel nauseaous and give you an upset tummy.

Have a read back throgh the PCOS boards as I am sure there has been lots on there about Metformin which may help you.

Best of luck with your treatment and wishing you a BFP real soon

S xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey - Beechams flu plus can do   things! I have the same on NightNurse! 

How wierd you had a dream about me - was I the slim blonde bombshell?  or her ugly sister ?? Funny thing is - you're not the first person to tell me this - so who knows I may get there one day.

What I do know is that these so called fertility experts are driving me loopy - when we came away from our appointment last Thursday dh said to me - I could do his job - sounds like he just prescribes a formulaic set of meds for people whether your case 'merits' it or not. I don't know what to think. I may message Kerry to see if she can reveal more on metformin - one things for sure you can't   while on them - so may have to wait til after Xmas and New Year - who knows what may happen before then?!

Talking of Chelmsford - I actually work there - and live about 15 mins away - next time you're down if you fancy meeting up let me know! 

hope you're feeling better soon!

S
xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Me again,

You can drink on them (well I did both times as I was sozzled both times I conceived I reckon). Just treat it the same as when you are on antibiotics - the effects happen much quicker - a cheap night out if you like. Or, if I remember correctly just don't take the Metformin on a day when you know you want a drink.

Another tip - take your Met with a meal to lessen the side effects.

Good luck

S xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Shelley

my consultant did say to start on a low dose (one pill) for three days and then gradually add another pill - til taking the three...but if not well then reduce it again til feel ok again...there doesn't seem to be much science to his methods! I'm only on 50mg clomid and not sure about metformin - but presume it's 1500mg.

did you have any blood tests while taking the metformin? i read somewhere you're meant to - or is that just for people who take it for diabetes? It sounds like it could help me with the weight loss issue - though to be honest I only had a stone to shift til I went on the clomid and put on another - so it's not like I know I won't be able to shift it through dieting as normal. But does it really boost fertility when combined with clomid?

i'll have a look at the pcos boards for some more info - cheers for that tip! and congrats on your bfp!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy

You probably can't answer this on here but you don't work at BBC radio Essex do you?  Only asked cos my mate goot married at a hotel opposite........next time I visit her I will definately arrange to meet you.......I am not a stalker honest    

Good luck hun


   at the snow line......I used to love listening to the radio to find out school was closed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that sounds like a top tip with the   and metformin - does it matter if you miss a day and then start again? looks like I may not have to wait til after Xmas to start taking it afterall! and my dh will love the fact of the cheap night out!

one thing my consultant didn't tell me is how long to take it for - ie just when taking the clomid - or to take it every day. 
( trouble is when he writes his prescriptions the pharmacist just puts 'take as directed by your doctor' on the label which doesn't help) what did you do? I will ring him to check (that's if his secretary lets me put a question to him - she's a right jobs worth!)

S
xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hiya,

You just take it daily or when you remember, It doesn't matter if you miss a day. Pills are normally 500mg each (hence 1500mg a day - one with each meal) - double check your's though just in case.

It is for diabetics as it helps your body process insulin better but for some reason it helps with weight loss and fertility - wierd! Give it a go, you may feel pretty crap on it but if you get your BFP then it'll be totally worth it. Just drink loads and loads of water as I found this helps. If you start on one a day, take it with your evening meal rather than breaky and end up feeling rough all day. You might be lucky and be fine on it.

Don't remember having any blood tests and the consultant already had the results of the ones my GP had done.

best of luck

Sxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi B3ny

I can totally understand how you feel.When con told me it would help to lose weight.Felt really upset i feel although iam carrying a little extra weight this surely can't stop me keeping pregnant.So i ignored this advice for a few months. I've since done a lot of reading and thinking. All the literature does show that losin even just a little will make a difference.But with pcos this is very diffcult the secret the books tell me is to eat a low gi diet because you are likely to be insulin resistant which is why they are recommending metformin. Have been doing this a few weeks and do feel better don't feel so tired or hungary.iam trying 50mgs clomid,the consulant has said if this dosen't work like you i may take clomid and metformin.

Hope this helps, your not alone


Candle


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers for that Candle

i could perhaps understand being prescribed the clomid + metformin if I had pcos - but all the tests have shown I don't which confused me. but coz they're the experts you have to trust their judgement - I just wish I were better informed and then I could make the judgement myself. 

still - I'll give it a go for three months - who knows I may even get that bfp in time for my 34th birthday in Feb!

S
xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
i can see why you are confused. If you haven't got pcos i don't understand either and ignore everything i just said!!!!!!

Candle


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

this whole 'unexplained fertility' is confusing - which is why these consultants have you by the 'short and curlys' (if you'll pardon the expression -  ) during the ' trying to get preggers' process.

I'm sure there's some method in his madness! God only knows what though!

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

can't get thru to my consultant at the mo - no surprise there then.

but can anyone who's taking clomid and metformin tell me how long they took it for? ie every day up to and including the onset of af? or just the days taking clomid?
(I'm taking a break from Clomid this month - but will be starting it again, together with the metformin around Dec 15th)

i know you said to take it daily Shelley - but my consultant hasn't told me for how long?

they just love sending us   - don't they?

S
xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Morning B3ndy,

I took 1 x 500mg tablet 3 x time with meals (1500mg daily). I used to take it every single day of the month, it's not a course as such, just daily medication to take. I guess you could start taking your Metformin right now as if it's already in your system by the time your next cycle starts it may improve chances, you don't have to wait for af or clomid days. Just double check with your dr what dosage he wants you on.

Have you  had a look at the PCOS board for Metformin details?

S x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi B3ndy,

Been away so only just seen this topic.  I am on Met and Clomid. I did Clomid only,  Clomid and Metformin, Metformin  only and now increased Clomid and Metformin. I don't understand why he has prescribed you Metformin if you don't have PCOS, thats a new one on me. Metformin has been proved to effectively help ovulation in PCOS sufferers, and combined with Clomid it can boost the effects whilst also helping to regulate insulin levels (PCOS means the body doesn't know how to use insulin, so sugar gets stored as fat).  I would ask your cos about it.  Metformin can be  a little nasty, but it does affect everyone in different ways....you can drink but like Shelley said, its like being on antibiotics...I had awful, awful hangovers on Saturday and sunday (I did drink a lot though, but not usually that bad afterwards!) I sometimes forget I'm on Metformin and that it will affect me. I've been quite lucky with "Met Bum", I've not had very many incidents, and certain foods make it worse. Don't try and eat less whilst taking it, if anything eat more! I'm on 1500mg (when I remember, i forget to take it a lot of the time!) and usually take one at lunch, one at tea and one before bed.

Hope this shed's a bit of light for you. Let me know if you want any more info.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Shelley - still no luck getting hold of my consultant - so I'm just going to go and get the prescription he gave me and see if they give any direction on it (with the clomid they just put - as directed by doctor - which hopefully they won't with the metformin)

I've just had a look thru the PCOS site and picked up some more info - so thanks for that -am dreading the thought of 'Met Bum' as have a really sensitive stomach! (can't even take some antibiotics without being affected/puking - what joy!)

Kerry - welcome home - sounds like you had a fantastic birthday - lucky you! 
I did wonder if you were taking met and clomid combined as I think Sarah said you might be.....do you take it every day - and not just on clomid days? other than taking the tabs with lots of food are there any other things I should be aware of? I'm still not sure why on this if don't have PCOS - but consultant says that sometimes women with fertility probs can have trouble converting carbs and this affects fertility (sommit like that - which I guess is what affects the insulin levels, like you said) and the met should help with this.
Who knows? I'll give it a go for 3 months anyway and see how it goes.

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun, I take them everyday of the month not just on Clomid days. I was surprised when I started that I didn't have more met bum episodes. Lets hope your the same!

Good luck

xx


----------

